# The Forum seems to be slow....again



## Yarnchu (Aug 17, 2009)

Whenever I visit the forums(I believe the main site runs pretty quick), it is awfully slow. As a type this, there are only 21 people(mainly guests) and it's still slow. On most days I'm lucky if I can actually get on in the evening. It's not my connection, because I can get just about any other site to run quickly.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Aug 17, 2009)

Meh, you're right. I tried this using my internet connection, and it runs REALLY slowly. and yes, the main people online are guests.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 17, 2009)

The server sucks, has sucked, and will likely continue to suck.  :/  Just try not to let it bug you.


----------



## Yarnchu (Aug 18, 2009)

And Yesterday it had a Database error. :/

Now it actually seems to be running a little faster than usual.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 18, 2009)

It gets database errors rather frequently.  :/  re: punching it in the face.  Think Butterfree was fixing something maybe?


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 18, 2009)

The database error yesterday was the same one it always is, the too many MySQL connections thing. It remained for an unusually long time, so I went and restarted the server.

It also tends to be faster in the American morning when not as many people are on.

And yes, I need a new server. I hope somebody thinks of it for my twentieth birthday or something.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 18, 2009)

Butterfree said:


> It also tends to be faster in the American morning when not as many people are on.


Not entirely true. Yes it is a bit faster, but it is still slow. When I clicked the "Reply" button to post this message, it took, like, 3 minutes to load the page. And I have a very fast internet connection, all other sites I go to run smoothly.



EDIT: Okay, maybe it wasn't what you consider "American Morning" when I posted that (in my book 11:14 AM is still morning). But I had been on since around 7:30, and it was being slow at that time.

EDIT#2: Now Time Zones have come into play. Do you mean Pacific, Mountain, Central, or Eastern time?


----------



## Zeph (Aug 18, 2009)

That's probably because it isn't the American morning right now, ProgMetal_64...


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 18, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> That's probably because it isn't the American morning right now, ProgMetal_64...



When you say American morning do you mean like 3:00 or 4:00 AM? Because if so, then I misunderstood the original statement.


----------



## Flora (Aug 18, 2009)

I think he meant EST, ProgMetal_64.  11:14 Pacific Time (that's what you're using right?) is about 2:14 EST, which is what I see.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 19, 2009)

Flora and Ashes said:


> I think he meant EST, ProgMetal_64.  11:14 Pacific Time (that's what you're using right?) is about 2:14 EST, which is what I see.



Oh. Forgot about time zones :p


----------



## Ruby (Aug 21, 2009)

I agree, it's often slow or simply doesn't work at all.  But I have never noticed that it is slower at certain times of day.  For me it seems to happen at random.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 21, 2009)

Ruby said:
			
		

> For me it seems to happen at random.


Mmm, I'd have to agree.


----------



## Espeon (Aug 21, 2009)

I never seem to get it running slowly for more than 5-10 minutes at a time, whilst trying to load an individual thread. It seems to speed up again after that, generally. I get the occasional database error, like everyone does.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 21, 2009)

It's all a dream, Mr. Anderson...


----------



## PokeNinja (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes, I agree, the forum is... really, really slow sometimes.
Though I don't really know what causes this, I think it's due to how many people are on and how active they are at a given time.
If there aren't really a lot of people, it may be due to activity in the forum. 




Spoiler: Reason why I say this



Like... the ability to log on and watch videos on Nico Douga depends on activity in your area. I don't live in a place with too many Nico users, so I can log on and watch most of the time, and it runs pretty quickly, although sometimes the opposite is true. So I think this may be like that, except it doesn't rely on area.



Dammmmmmmnn, I fail.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 26, 2009)

...why did you put your reason in a spoiler tag?


----------

